# My wife milling white pine with my Dolmar 7900. :)



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 7, 2009)

It's cool to see a fe-miller!!! :biggrinbounce2:

I live right next to the westspartan. We took a big ole white pine down in our neighbors yard down the road. We milled it up, and my wife joined in for the fun!!

YouTube videos:

*----------------------------------------*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQsWfa2TQYQ*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI6twP56F_Q*

*----------------------------------------*
















Observing Dan (the westspartan) mill with his 441.






She's a cute little logger with my Rockman helmet on. 






Gentlemen, drink a beer to that!


----------



## htpd43 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sweet!
oh yeah and the saw/mill setup aint bad either you're a lucky man. it's nice to be able to do outdoorsy stuff with the wife when they are into it- mine isn't. she' a girly girl. i think i finally talked her into taking a four wheeler trip this year but i had to promise her she would be in a polaris ranger with a cab- we'll see! nice pix/vids.
lou


----------



## dave k (Oct 7, 2009)

Great stuff, only trouble is you are demistfiying the the black art of milling so you won't be able to tell her what a tough day you have had !!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 7, 2009)

dave k said:


> Great stuff, only trouble is you are demistfiying the the black art of milling so you won't be able to tell her what a tough day you have had !!




Yeah true. But she'd tell me to buck up either way! She always says that the man of the house is expected to work hard, it's in our blood and it comes naturally; therefore I can't complain!!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 7, 2009)

Good job to Mrs. WoodChucker!

Rob


----------



## olyman (Oct 7, 2009)

oh, to have more womeens take a interest in the huz'z things--where he wants her to---would make for much better relations between the two


----------



## BobL (Oct 7, 2009)

Onya WC81 and Mrs WC81. That saw dust looks like it's squirting nicely outta the Dolmar.

In your own good time you'll find lifting logs up off the ground even a little will make things easier. And maybe think about upgrading Mrs WC81's footware too?


----------



## rebel3.0 (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats!
My wife would never consider doing that


----------



## Davej_07 (Oct 7, 2009)

Chicks and Chainsaws......awesome?!!!!!!!!



Dave


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 7, 2009)

BobL said:


> Onya WC81 and Mrs WC81. That saw dust looks like it's squirting nicely outta the Dolmar.
> 
> In your own good time you'll find lifting logs up off the ground even a little will make things easier. And maybe think about upgrading Mrs WC81's footware too?




The log she's milling is up on the one end just ever so slightly, but not by very much.



She has work boots, she just came by as a last minute decision. But yes, almost anything would be better than Crocs when running a saw, lol.


----------



## BobL (Oct 8, 2009)

WoodChucker81 said:


> She has work boots, . . . . . . .



Awesome!


----------



## NC4TN (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok guys....Here's another chainsaw chick: my 15 year old daughter who's become my new firewood/logging hand. As I've said before, Dad's awful proud of her! I posted these on another thread last month, but here they are again. It sure was great father/daughter day sawing up that locust over on the farm!


----------



## Thorcw (May 5, 2010)

If only she was older


----------



## lapointe (May 14, 2010)

*granberg mill*

How do you like your granberg small log mill? I'm contemplating buying one for my ms460 but can't make up my mind. I've heard they can produce some wavy boards. Let me know! Thanks! Nice 7900 by the way.


----------



## Streblerm (May 15, 2010)

*Crocs rock*

I prefer to use my safety crocs when using a chainsaw. No holes keeps the sawdust out


----------



## smokinj (May 15, 2010)

Thats cool and would never happen at my house!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 15, 2010)

lapointe said:


> How do you like your granberg small log mill? I'm contemplating buying one for my ms460 but can't make up my mind. I've heard they can produce some wavy boards. Let me know! Thanks! Nice 7900 by the way.



That was before my 79'er was ported too!!  

The small log mill is great! It'll kick some ass coupled with a 460. It'll only produce boards as wavy as you cut them. 

But seriously, if your starting 2x6 (or what have you) is straight, then your board is straight. Granbers suggests using a bar no longer than 20". I use a 24" - it works flawlessly - but with that being said I wouldn't go any bigger than a 24".

Buy one! You WILL NOT be disappointed!!!  :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 1999HarleyRN (May 18, 2010)

Question on the Granberg mill....is my MS361 enough of a saw, or do I need to convince the wife I need another new saw?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 19, 2010)

1999HarleyRN said:


> Question on the Granberg mill....is my MS361 enough of a saw, or do I need to convince the wife I need another new saw?



Your 361 is too small. You could try it, but it would be detrimental to the life of the saw. Milling is tough on a saw - you'd need at minimum a 70cc saw, ie a 440 or a 372xp.


----------



## 1999HarleyRN (May 19, 2010)

Thanks, I kind of thought that from what I have read...now I just need to convince the wife


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 19, 2010)

1999HarleyRN said:


> Thanks, I kind of thought that from what I have read...now I just need to convince the wife



That's the spirit!!! 

I do all my milling with a ported 7900, and even then some of that big hardwood is slow goin' for sure. Idealy you'd want to mill with 80cc's plus but a 70cc saw will do it as long as it's limits aren't being pushed to the end.


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (May 22, 2010)

Mrs Hillbilly with the Lombard, and a load of eastern cedar fresh out of the solar kiln.

That is her kevlar milling blanky and work shoes...:jawdrop:

View attachment 138041


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 29, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Your 361 is too small. You could try it, but it would be detrimental to the life of the saw. Milling is tough on a saw - you'd need at minimum a 70cc saw, ie a 440 or a 372xp.



Don't let one of my customers hear that. Last summer he built a 14x20 shed all milled with a 254 Husky. Tried to talk him into a 70cc saw, he thought I was nuts. Said the 254 worked fine.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 29, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Don't let one of my customers hear that. Last summer he built a 14x20 shed all milled with a 254 Husky. Tried to talk him into a 70cc saw, he thought I was nuts. Said the 254 worked fine.



That's awesome. By no means was I trying to say the it's completely impossible to mill with a 60cc saw, just incase that's what one may have infered. 

If the logs are small enough one could mill for a lifetime with a 361 - the logs would just have to be REAL small. I mill 2x4's with my MS211 coupled with the Beam Machine all the time. But the kind of milling going on in the video, I'm thinking one could burn up a 361 rather quickly.


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 30, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> But the kind of milling going on in the video, I'm thinking one could burn up a 361 rather quickly.


???? It looks like your wife is milling white pine. A 361 would handle that just fine, just don't push it too hard. That's the key, letting the saw do the cutting and being patient. That log is only about 12" wide...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 30, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> ???? It looks like your wife is milling white pine. A 361 would handle that just fine, just don't push it too hard. That's the key, letting the saw do the cutting and being patient. That log is only about 12" wide...



That's a good argument. I was more or less suggesting a lifetime of milling - compare a 60cc saw to a 70cc+ saw and you'd obviously find the 70cc+ saw would be in better shape.


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 30, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> That's a good argument. I was more or less suggesting a lifetime of milling - compare a 60cc saw to a 70cc+ saw and you'd obviously find the 70cc+ saw would be in better shape.


Jason, I totally agree, but any amount of milling is pretty hard on a saw if one is pushing it...people push and burn up 80cc saws!

Just like all tools, it's relative to what needs to be done. It is possible to mill and build a cabin with a 361, given some patience. I'm certain some of our forefather's would have loved to have a 361 to cut with...

For that matter, if you really want to earn some respect for our forefather's, grab a broad ax and hew a log by hand, or use an adz...that will make you appreciate even a 361!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 30, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> Jason, I totally agree, but any amount of milling is pretty hard on a saw if one is pushing it...people push and burn up 80cc saws!
> 
> Just like all tools, it's relative to what needs to be done. It is possible to mill and build a cabin with a 361, given some patience. I'm certain some of our forefather's would have loved to have a 361 to cut with...
> 
> For that matter, if you really want to earn some respect for our forefather's, grab a broad ax and hew a log by hand, or use an adz...that will make you appreciate even a 361!



Can't argue with that brother. Can't argue with that.


----------

